# Offset Reverse Flow build question with diagram



## seldomseensmith (Sep 13, 2008)

OK I'm asking for opinions from the senior guys on here. I am real new to smoking but have a fabrication know how. Anyone that would like to give suggestions on the dimensions A B C D and E please feel free. These would be based on a 24" diameter tank for starters. I don't have a tank yet but can work the numbers based on actual tank dimensions. The tank I am aiming for will be a propane cylinder or air tank. Anyway the fire box will be either a perpendicularly mounted smaller propane tank or fabricated square like box. This is a jumping off point and by no means my only research going into this but these dimensions are the ones I'm most worried about at this point. Thanks all.


----------



## richtee (Sep 13, 2008)

Hmm  honestly- taking that as a to-scale drawing looks about right- that will give you the dimentions. Altho..I guess I'd poke over a Lang somewhere...


----------



## seldomseensmith (Sep 13, 2008)

I live in NY and I one have one friend with a charcoal grill let alone a smoker.  This is propane grill country sad to say.  I would love to look at a quality smoker but I don't think that is happening.  The internet is my connection to real outdoor cooking.  Anyone with a real quality cooker willing to give out some dimensions feel free.


----------



## isaac (Apr 6, 2016)

Did you ever find some dimensions that some one was willing to share? I want to replicate a lang 36" and i am looking for some specs.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 6, 2016)

isaac said:


> Did you ever find some dimensions that some one was willing to share? I want to replicate a lang 36" and i am looking for some specs.


This will get you there...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/reverse-flow-smoker-how-to-calculate-build-tutorial


----------

